# Asus maximus IV gene-z - CMOS problem



## ashikns (Jul 17, 2011)

I bought a brand new asus maximus IV gene-z last week.The problem is,each time I turn it off,I have to reset the cmos using a switch provided at the back of motherboard,otherwise it wont boot.It just turns on for 3 seconds and then turns off.If I reset the cmos,I just have to enter the bios,save settings and exit,and it boots normally.Please help me


----------



## macho84 (Jul 17, 2011)

Try changing the battery and then post here


----------



## ashikns (Jul 17, 2011)

I tested the battery in the traditional way,that is I touched it with my tongue and I felt the tingling taste.And its brand new as I mentioned


----------



## asingh (Jul 17, 2011)

ashikns said:


> I bought a brand new asus maximus IV gene-z last week.The problem is,each time I turn it off,I have to reset the cmos using a switch provided at the back of motherboard,otherwise it wont boot.It just turns on for 3 seconds and then turns off.If I reset the cmos,I just have to enter the bios,save settings and exit,and it boots normally.Please help me



Just try a new battery of same rating. Clean out the dock connector for the CMOS battery. Else RMA.


----------



## ashikns (Jul 18, 2011)

I tried a new battery,still same


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

Go for RMA...


----------



## ashikns (Jul 18, 2011)

Its been one week,can I still get RMA?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

^^Buddy RMA applies till warranty expires...


----------



## tkin (Jul 18, 2011)

ashikns said:


> Its been one week,can I still get RMA?


If you claim rma within a week, you are supposed to get a new product.


----------



## ashikns (Jul 19, 2011)

Yup,will try it.Thanks everyone


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

tkin said:


> If you claim rma within a week, you are supposed to get a new product.



But Rashi said within a month..


----------



## tkin (Jul 19, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> But Rashi said within a month..


I talked to the Rashi head during the Asus Meet last week, he said 1 week, dunno anything else.

PS: Asus head was very non co-operative, didn't answer most of my questions.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

^^Oh, wen i bought my mobo they said 1 month... Do they differ regionally?


----------



## tkin (Jul 19, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^Oh, wen i bought my mobo they said 1 month... Do they differ regionally?


Dunno, I was there for an Asus meet at mumbai: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community...sus-power-user-meet-16th-jul-2011-mumbai.html

There, the rashi country head said that.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmmm... they might hav changed the rules recently then...


----------

